

How to Get Hired Like a Badass - ckarltorp
http://blog.zerply.com/post/50013465049/how-to-get-hired-like-a-badass

======
claudius
Was it really necessary to have a _blinking_ Bluetooth headset? :|

------
justyle
Adam Winn our resident badass :)

